# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  مَن ارادهـــــــــــ ندارم..

## nilofar76

سلام دوست جونیاااا

من اراده ندارم بگین چه غلتی کنم؟؟

تو رو خدا دارویی قرصی دردی... واس این مرض سراغ ندارین؟!!

در حد توان کمکم کونید..

من اگه از الان این اراده کوفتیم دُرست نشههههههههههههههه 

بدبخت .....

میشم.. :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Poorya.Mo

سلام

دنبال داروی عجیب غریب نباشید

داروش هدفه.
شما اراده میخوای برای چه هدفی ؟ هدفت مشخصه ؟
میخوای چیزی رو بدست بیاری ؟ میخوای چیزی رو کنار بزاری ؟ کلا چی میخواِی ؟؟؟

حالا نخواستم دو صفحه متن بنویسما خیلی راه آسونی هست همین که میگم

----------


## امیر ارسلان

داشته باش :Yahoo (21): 
پاشو برو درستو بخون دیگه اراده چیه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Fatemeh.FD

خوشوقتم ...

----------


## nilofar76

اخه الان دستم سوزیده نمیتونم درس بخونم.. :Yahoo (112):

----------


## nilofar76

> خوشوقتم ...




شوما راه حلی نداری؟

----------


## Poorya.Mo

> اخه الان دستم سوزیده نمیتونم درس بخونم..


خوب دستت سوزیده
چکار داره به درس خوندن  :Yahoo (110): 
اصلا بگیم دستت هم خوب شد. چه ربطی داره به اراده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بهانه میاری برای خودت ؟

----------


## A.Z

> شوما راه حلی نداری؟


درود...
بنده برای شما bekonpelex b12 رو تجویز میکنم!
باشد که استفاده کرده و نتیجه بگیرید!

----------


## nilofar76

> خوب دستت سوزیده
> چکار داره به درس خوندن 
> اصلا بگیم دستت هم خوب شد. چه ربطی داره به اراده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> بهانه میاری برای خودت ؟



خب با دست سوخته ک نمیتونم درس بخونم...

شما بودی میتونستی؟؟

----------


## Faghat Pezeshki

لازمه ی رهایی از مرداب نفرت از مردابه.


کپی با ذکر منبع مجاز :Yahoo (5): 


تا از شرایط فعلی تنفر پیدا نکنید راهی برای رهایی از اون پیدا نمیشه
ولی به نظر میاد اونقدر هام از این قضیه ناراحت نیستی دوست عزیز

----------


## A.Z

خانم دنبال چی میکردی؟؟؟؟
با خودت چه فکری کردی؟
هیچکس در این مورد نمیتونه کمکت کنه!

----------


## nilofar76

> لازمه ی رهایی از مرداب نفرت از مردابه.
> 
> 
> کپی با ذکر منبع مجاز
> 
> 
> تا از شرایط فعلی تنفر پیدا نکنید راهی برای رهایی از اون پیدا نمیشه
> ولی به نظر میاد اونقدر هام از این قضیه ناراحت نیستی دوست عزیز




چرا به خدا..

خیلی مهمه..

اگه یکم میخندم.. چون درد دارم..

اوف...

واقعن ..

----------


## Fatemeh.FD

> شوما راه حلی نداری؟


خیر ...

----------


## امیر ارسلان

این تاپیکو ببین
روش 10 10 10 برای هدر ندادن وقت

----------


## nilofar76

> خانم دنبال چی میکردی؟؟؟؟
> با خودت چه فکری کردی؟
> هیچکس در این مورد نمیتونه کمکت کنه!


باشه شما بیا منو بزن

----------


## Poorya.Mo

من با دست شکسته هم درس خوندم !!!
ولی من حرفم این بود چیکار داری شما به اراده. دست سوخته با یک پماد چند روزه خوب میشه دیگه

بعدش که دیگه خوب باشه همه چی چه مشکلی هست ؟

----------


## Faghat Pezeshki

> چرا به خدا..
> 
> خیلی مهمه..
> 
> اگه یکم میخندم.. چون درد دارم..
> 
> اوف...
> 
> واقعن ..


خب حالا واقعا هدفت از درس خوندن چیه؟؟؟
یه لحظه تصور کن اگه به اون هدف نرسی اتفاق خاصی میفته؟؟؟ برسی چی؟؟؟
هدفت اونقدر ارزشمند هست که بخاطرش انگیزه ی مضاعف داشته باشی و از خیلی چیزا بگذری؟؟؟

----------


## nilofar76

یکم جدی..

مثلن من برنامه میریزم..

اقا من میخوام توی این هفته اینا رو تموم کنم..

اما فقط 2 روز...طبقش میرم..

این باعث شده من از برنامه هام عقب بیوفتم..

و دائم به اینده فکر کنم..

اینکه اگه تا مثل نیمه ی اسفند نتونم درسا رو تموم کنم.. همه برنامه هام تا کنکور خراب میشه..

استرس میگیرم..

----------


## Faghat Pezeshki

> یکم جدی..
> 
> مثلن من برنامه میریزم..
> 
> اقا من میخوام توی این هفته اینا رو تموم کنم..
> 
> اما فقط 2 روز...طبقش میرم..
> 
> این باعث شده من از برنامه هام عقب بیوفتم..
> ...



جواب پست قبل؟؟؟

----------


## m a h s a

دیر رسیدی عزیزم تموم شد :Yahoo (111): 
واستا تا جنسای جدید برسن

----------


## nilofar76

نهــــــــــــــــــــــ

من هدف دارم..

خیلیم واسم مهمو حیاتیه..

خیلیییییییییییییییییییییی

----------


## Egotist

> سلام دوست جونیاااا
> 
> من اراده ندارم بگین چه غلتی کنم؟؟
> 
> تو رو خدا دارویی قرصی دردی... واس این مرض سراغ ندارین؟!!
> 
> در حد توان کمکم کونید..
> 
> من اگه از الان این اراده کوفتیم دُرست نشههههههههههههههه 
> ...



من انگیزه دارم

دلت بسوزه

----------


## khaan

اگه انرژیت کمه شربت ویتامین جینکوویتون بخور یه قاشق صبح ( حتما بعد از صبحانه) یه قاشق هم ظهر قبل از ناهار

ولی اگه خواب آلودگی هم همراه تنبلی داری قرص مدافنیل هم مصرف کن. البته توصیه میکنم قرص مدافنیل رو حتما زیر نظر متخصص اعصاب و روان مصرف کنی. 

هیچکدوم از اینایی هم که اسم  بردم عوارض خاصی ازشون گزارش نشده.

----------


## nilofar76

> من انگیزه دارم
> 
> دلت بسوزه


سوخت

----------


## nilofar76

> اگه انرژیت کمه شربت ویتامین جینکوویتون بخور یه قاشق صبح ( حتما بعد از صبحانه) یه قاشق هم ظهر قبل از ناهار
> 
> ولی اگه خواب آلودگی هم همراه تنبلی داری قرص مدافنیل هم مصرف کن. البته توصیه میکنم قرص مدافنیل رو حتما زیر نظر متخصص اعصاب و روان مصرف کنی. 
> 
> هیچکدوم از اینایی هم که اسم  بردم عوارض خاصی ازشون گزارش نشده.


امتحان میکنم..

مرسی خیلی

----------


## Egotist

> سوخت


جدی سوخت ؟؟ :Yahoo (21): 

انگیزه ی چیزی درونیه .

خودت باید ، خودتُ دریابی 

به حرف من نیس ! یا به دارو نی

----------


## امیر ارسلان

> امتحان میکنم..
> 
> مرسی خیلی


امتحان نکن :Yahoo (21): 
چ کاریه  :Yahoo (21): 
واسه هرچی که قرص و دارو نمی خورن

----------


## nilofar76

> امتحان نکن
> چ کاریه 
> واسه هرچی که قرص و دارو نمی خورن


خب من خابالوام..

به شدت.......زیاد..

چیکار کنم؟

----------


## nilofar76

> جدی سوخت ؟؟
> 
> انگیزه ی چیزی درونیه .
> 
> خودت باید ، خودتُ دریابی 
> 
> به حرف من نیس ! یا به دارو نی


من بدبختم که این چیز درونی رو ندارم

----------


## Egotist

> خب من خابالوام..
> 
> به شدت.......زیاد..
> 
> چیکار کنم؟



تو میخای برای درس از خوابت بزنی ؟!!!

حیف خوابت نی ؟؟: دی

----------


## امیر ارسلان

> خب من خابالوام..
> 
> به شدت.......زیاد..
> 
> چیکار کنم؟


این چیزی که مگم ربطی نداره ب خواب ولی شاید کمکت کنه
برو همایش دکتر آزمندیان مال کنکورشونو ببین

----------


## Milad.Bt

هدف داری اصلا؟ :Yahoo (94):

----------


## nilofar76

من از همه دوستانی که راهنمایی کردن.. کمک کردن.. دستور 

دادن!!..دارو تجویز کردن.. :Yahoo (79): پارازیت انداختن...

از همتون خواهرانه ممنونم..

برام دعا کنید.. اراده دار بشم.. :Yahoo (106): 

سوزش دستمم خوب بشهههه :Yahoo (112): 

از اون دوستیم که گفت نتو خاموش کنم برم بشینم سر درسم .. :Yahoo (16): 

سپاس الان میرم...

من هدف دارم..

هدفمم خیلی برام مهمه... :Yahoo (79):

----------


## nilofar76

> این چیزی که مگم ربطی نداره ب خواب ولی شاید کمکت کنه
> برو همایش دکتر آزمندیان مال کنکورشونو ببین


رفتم بخونم..

----------


## A.Z

> من بدبختم که این چیز درونی رو ندارم


یه سر به این این صفحه بزن! پادکست هایی که فکر میکنی کمکت میکنه رو دریافت کن و گوش بده!
کارگاه های برگزیده مشاوره تحصیلی استاد افشار

----------


## Mersede

> سلام دوست جونیاااا
> 
> من اراده ندارم بگین چه غلتی کنم؟؟
> 
> تو رو خدا دارویی قرصی دردی... واس این مرض سراغ ندارین؟!!
> 
> در حد توان کمکم کونید..
> 
> من اگه از الان این اراده کوفتیم دُرست نشههههههههههههههه 
> ...


*چگونه اراده خود را تقویت کنیم؟*  

  1 - محرک و انگیزه در وجود شما آتشی می افروزد که قوای درونی شما را برمی انگیزد . 
 2 - این آتش، استعدادهای شما را عیان می کند . آیا از استعدادها و توانایی های خود با خبرید؟ آن ها را یافته و به کار گیرید . 
 3 - هرگز نگویید: نمی شود! بگویید: حتما می توانم . 
 4 - در انجام هر کاری با تمام وجود بکوشید و تردید نکنید . 
 5 - اگر بار اول نشد، ناامید نشوید; دوباره سعی کنید . 
 6 - با اندیشه و تعقل می توانید بر مشکلات فائق شوید; خواستن، توانستن است . 
 7 - مقاومت کنید، بیشتر بکوشید، ادامه دهید و از راه باز نمانید . همین مداومت شما را پیروز خواهد کرد . 
 8 - اگر همت کنید، خداوند شما را یاری می کند . 
 9 - هدفتان را همیشه مد نظر داشته باشید، هیچگاه آن را از نظر دور نکنید . 
*به خودتان اعتماد داشته باشید* در روزگار ما، میلیون ها انسان، خود را بی استعداد می دانند . آنان شکست  خورده و غمگینند; زیرا که سرچشمه نشاط آدمی، اعتماد به نفس است . عدم  اطمینان به خود، اندیشه را فلج می کند . 
 امرسون قائل است: اعتماد به نفس، اولین رمز پیروزی است . 
 کسانی که تسلط بر نفس خود را می آموزند، قدرت فوق العاده ای پیدا می  کنند که دیگران نیز در پرتو تاثیر آن قرار می گیرند . اینان جامعه را نیز  یاری می دهند . 
 چندی پیش نامه ای از خواهر (س . م) به دستم رسید که مشکل خود را با من  در میان گذاشته بود و آن را حل نشدنی می خواند . از این طریق خدمت خواهر (س  . م) می گویم که گفتگوی شما با من در مورد این که مشکلی حل نشدنی دارید،  نشانگر این امر است که شما به خودتان اعتماد ندارید و از هر اقدامی در  رسیدن به منظورتان هراس دارید . در صورتی که به نظر من گرفتاری شما هر  اندازه زیاد باشد، اگر با تمام وجود در برطرف کردن آن تلاش کنید، حتما موفق  خواهید شد . نباید منتظر یاری دیگران باشید . وقتی انسان حاضر نباشد به  خاطر خودش با تمام وجود تلاش کند، چگونه دیگران می توانند برای او کار  کنند! پیروزی از آن کسانی است که خود را باور دارند . 
 اگر می خواهید وضعتان تغییر کند، خودتان را تغییر دهید . اگر به مغز خود  اجازه دهید که قدرت مطلق خود را به کار گیرد، مسلما شما را به سوی هدف  هدایت خواهد کرد . باور داشتن و عمل کردن راه پیروزی است . 
 «ویلیام جیمز» ، روان شناس معروف، قائل است که بزرگترین کشف در زمانه  ما، پی بردن به این راز است که مردم با تغییر در طرز تفکر خود، قادر خواهند  بود زندگی خود را عوض کنند . 
*نیروی تخیل و تصور* کسی که خود را فردی مثبت و فعال می بیند و حاضر است تا سرحد لزوم در  رسیدن به هدف خود مطالعه و کوشش کند، همیشه به سمت هدف پیش خواهد رفت . قوه  تخیل و تصویر ذهنی مثبت، از سرانجام کار، بسیار قابل توجه است; زیرا همیشه  همان خواهد شد که تصورش را به ذهنمان راه داده ایم . 
 فکر کردن به شکست، قوای ما را منجمد می کند و نمی توانیم درست عمل کنیم .  اگر به جای یاس و ترس، به قدرت خود بیندیشیم و با روح و قلب خود به مبارزه  با مشکلات برخیزیم، حتما پیروز خواهیم شد . 
 گاهی انسان با یک اشتباه کوچک به سرزنش خود می پردازد; اعتماد خود را از  دست داده و با خود می گوید: چرا چنین کردم و چرا به جای این کار، به کار  دیگری نپرداختم؟ 
 این درست نیست، نباید یک اشتباه کوچک، ما را از ادامه کار باز دارد .  زمان در گذر است . سعی کنید آن را تکرار نکرده و در صدد جبران آن برآیید .  مهمترین عامل پیروزی، داشتن طرز تفکر مثبت است . باور کنید که توانایی  انجام کار را دارید . 
 بدانید که: شما خواهید توانست; اگر فکر کنید که می توانید . 
*آیا هرگز از توانایی خود در شگفت مانده اید؟* چنین پرسشی نشانه اعتقاد به این امر است که هر کس در درون خود استعداد  فوق العاده ای دارد که به یاری آن می تواند پیش برود و ترقی کند، تا جایی  که خود نیز از توانایی خویش به شگفت آید . 
 «توماس ادیسون » ، دانشمند دقیق و تیز بین، گفته است: 
 «اگر ما تمام کارهایی را که توانایی انجام آن را داریم، به انجام برسانیم، سخت شگفت زده خواهیم شد .» 
 بر اساس این تفکر آیا شما هرگز خود را شگفت زده کرده اید؟ 
 تنها چیزی که انسان را از پیشرفت باز می دارد، عدم اعتماد به نفس است .  به محض این که تصمیم بگیرید، پیشرفت شما شروع شده است و گام اول را برداشته  اید . 
 پس از آن، با اراده قوی و کوشش پایدار و افکار مثبت، موفق خواهید شد .  به محض این که یک فکر منفی به شما هجوم می آورد، یک فکر مثبت را با قوت  جانشین آن کنید . هرگز تصور موانع را به خود راه ندهید . اگر به مانعی  برخوردید، آن را در ذهن خود تجزیه کنید و برای هر قسمت آن راه حلی بیابید، و  با تدبیر آن را از سر راه خود بردارید . هرگز آن را بزرگ نکنید ; به این  ترتیب شما به قوه خارق العاده خود پی می برید و از آن شگفت زده خواهید شد .  
*«غیر ممکن است » را از ذهن خود بیرون کنید* البته مقصود من این نیست که لغت «غیر ممکن » را از کتاب فرهنگ خود حذف  کنید، بلکه کافی است آن را از ذهن خود خارج کرده، در گفتارتان به کار نبرید  و آن را بهانه عدم پیشرفتتان قرار ندهید . به جای آن همیشه از کلمه باعظمت  «ممکن است » ، استفاده کنید . وقتی می گوییم که انجام کاری غیر ممکن است،  اعتراف کرده ایم که هیچ اطلاعی درباره آن نداریم; زیرا وقتی خوب بررسی می  کنیم، می فهمیم اصلا غیر ممکن وجود ندارد . انجام هر کاری با متانت و آرامش  و مطالعه دقیق به راحتی ممکن است . 
 غیر ممکن، یک افسانه است . همیشه به حقیقت فکر کنید و افسانه را فراموش کنید . 




*براساس نوشته مریم نیک نژاد* ::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::  :::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: *مدیریت تارنمای مجله روانشناسی جادوی کلمات* http://www.jadoykalamat.tk

----------


## jarvis

> سلام دوست جونیاااا
> 
> من اراده ندارم بگین چه غلتی کنم؟؟
> 
> تو رو خدا دارویی قرصی دردی... واس این مرض سراغ ندارین؟!!
> 
> در حد توان کمکم کونید..
> 
> من اگه از الان این اراده کوفتیم دُرست نشههههههههههههههه 
> ...


سلام خواهرم!
نمی خوام ناراحتت کنم اما احساس میکنم خودتم تمایلی به تغییر نداری. اگر نیاز وجود داشته باشه حتما حرکت هم به دنبالش میاد

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

براساس تحقیقی که خودم انجام دادم(به صورت مندراوردی)کسانی که به اینترنت اعتیاد دارن معمولا ارادشون کمه
دلیلشم نمیدونم ولی مصداقشو زیاد دیدم

----------


## Majid.VZ

> سلام دوست جونیاااا
> 
> من اراده ندارم بگین چه غلتی کنم؟؟
> 
> تو رو خدا دارویی قرصی دردی... واس این مرض سراغ ندارین؟!!
> 
> در حد توان کمکم کونید..
> 
> من اگه از الان این اراده کوفتیم دُرست نشههههههههههههههه 
> ...


اراده چیزی نیست که بشه با قرص با اراده شد!!
تلقین نکن به خودت!!
بگو من یه آدم با ارادم!!
مشاور و ... نمیتونن کاری برات کنن
خودتی و خودت

----------


## wonder

سلام دوست عزیز 
کافیه به جای اینکه توانجمن دنبال همراه همدم کسی که تاییدت کنه باشی چند لحظه باخودت فکرکنی:
هرسال حدود نیم میلیون ادم کنکورتجربی میدن ازاین تعداد یه چیزی حدود1%این افراد به خواستشون میرسن حالانمیدونم هدف شما مثه اغلب دانش آموزان تجربی پزشکی دندان یاداروسازیه یانه؟؟اصن جهنم وضررمامیگیم 5%ولی فکرمیکنی بلایی که سر95درصد باقی مونده چیه؟؟اوناهم مطمئنا خیلیاشون مثه شما بودن مشکل،گرفتاری ،کمبود اراده ،خواب و.....هرچیزی که باعث میشه تلاشه نباشه هرچیزی به هردلیلی وبدترینش کمبود اراده هست چونکه همه چی فراهمه فقط تویی که داری برای خودت مشکل درست میکنی وبعدا افسوس خوردنش زیادههههه 

من اگه جای شما بودم جای اینکه دنبال قرص دارو ودوای خیالی باشم یاتایید دیگران میرفتم چندساعتیو فک میکردم که چی میخوام ازاین زندگی؟؟حالا اصن من پزشکی اوردم (مثلا)ایا بااین اراده کمی که دارم دوس دارم این رشته رو ادامه بدم؟؟توان 7سال درس خوندنو دارم؟؟اززندگیم لذت میبرم؟؟
مشکل جامعه حالایی اینه که بچه ها ازجمله خودم بدون هیچ زحمتی همه چیز دراختیارمون بوده حالا که وقته عمله ماست فک میکنیم همه چیز ساده به دست میاد 
بعدازاینکه تصمیمتو گرفتی باید عزمتو جزم کنی واسه جزم کردن عزمم لازم نیست کار خارق العاده ودور ازانتظار و خلاصه خاصی انجام بدی کافیه بلافاصله بعد تصمیم عمل کنی به قول من :به جای اینکه انرژیتو صرف مبارزه بادرون خودت بکنی خیلی راحت اونو دردنیای برون خودت به کار بگیری

این یه نصیحت خواهرانه هرچندتلخ ولی واقعی بود شمابااین روند به اونهدف  دلخواهتون نمیرسین امیدوارم ازمن نرنجیده باشید 
براتون ارزوی موفقیت دارم موفق باشید

----------


## mahsa77

> یکم جدی..
> 
> مثلن من برنامه میریزم..
> 
> اقا من میخوام توی این هفته اینا رو تموم کنم..
> 
> اما فقط 2 روز...طبقش میرم..
> 
> این باعث شده من از برنامه هام عقب بیوفتم..
> ...



سلام
حتما شما جز اون دسته از ادمایی هستین که چهارتا خط افقی و عمودی میکشن و از شنبه تا جمعه رو پررررررر میکنن از درس و تست و.... خب معلومه ادم زده میشه، اما این راه یک برنامه ریزی خوب نیست!
ادم باید برنامه داشته باشه اما نباید در حصار برنامه باشه!
بطور مثال من امروز برنامه ریزی میکنم که دروس فیزیک،ادبیات رو بخونم وتست هاشو هم بزنم. اما هیچ وقت نمیگم که با چی شروع کنم و چقدر وقت بذارم .... اما خودم رو موظف می کنم که تا اخر شب تمومشون کنم.
و تا اخر هفته ؛هم به درسای اختصاصی و هم به درسای عمومی رسیدم وتستاشونم زدم!
(امیدوارم تونسته باشم کمک کوچکی به تو دوست خوبم کرده باشم)

----------


## راحیل

اراده از درون ایجاد میشه ...!
سعی کن آهنگ شاد گوش بدی،کتاب موفقیت بخونی،جملات موفقیت آمیز رو بزرگ بنویسی و نصب کنی تووی اتاقت! برنامه ریزی داشته باشی.. منابعتو درست انتخاب کنی..توو حاشیه و رقابت با دوستات و اینکه کی چی خونده و...نباشی!!!! گوشیتو هنگام مطالعه ازخودت دورکن! برو کتابخونه درس بخون همیشه یا گاهی! بادوست یا دوستات گروهی درس بخووون چون وقتی تو محیطی که همه مشغول درس خوندنن قرارمیگیری انگیزت بیشتر میشه..اگه فضای خونه شلوغه و یا زمان مطالعه بااین و اون صحبت میکنی برو بیرون توو حیاط درس بخوون!!!!! یا کتابخووونه! و یا مشاور کنکور بگیر چون ظاهرا" نیاز به اهرم فشار داری!!!! به اهدافت فکرکن .. و اونهارو دریک دفتر یا..یادداشت کن! جمعه هارو استراحت کن با دوستات برو بیرون،تفریح کن یا برو بیرون و ازهوای پاک و طبیعت و مناطق بکر اصفهان لذت ببر....!! تووی سخت ترین شرایط هم سعی کن به برنامه ریزیت عمل کنی و دنبال بهونه و رفع خستگی،تنننننبلی و دررفتن از درس خوندن نباشی!! خلاصه من همه عواملو گفتم...بشین ببین مشکل ازکجاست و با کمک بقیه برطرفش کن....! صبح زود بیدارشو..شبم زود بخواب!

----------

